# Cannot install Google Maps



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

When I try to install Google maps, I get this error message 'Incompatible with other application(s) using the same shared user ID.' Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

What ROM version are you using? Are you using the most current Gapps?

I'm currently using 4/04 nightly with 3/17 gapps and google maps works fine, even after a recent update from the Play store for it.


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am using ROM version 4.0.4; 9-20120408-NIGHTLY-tenderloin. I also installed latest gapps to no avail.

Thanks,

DP


----------



## hintofherring (Jun 21, 2012)

For months I've had this issue. When I tried to side-load the maps apk I got this error instead:

[INSTALL_FAILED_SHARED_USER_INCOMPATIBLE]

The solution is in this thread.


----------

